# First season maintaining an irrigation system



## xearoii (May 6, 2020)

I bought a house in November last year. This past weekend, we got to test the irrigation system. We were able to get the system up and running. 10 out of 12 zones worked perfectly. About 35 sprinkler heads all working well. Had to help clean out areas around a few so they would pop up properly.

For 2 of the 12 zones, zones #10 and #11 we have an issue. When we turn the zone on for #10 the sprinklers start to activate but you can hear a loud knocking noise. You can even feel a slight vibration below your feet. Any idea what this could be? Possible water hammer?

I contacted the irrigation company up the street who happens to be the same company the previous homeowner used. They replaced back flow, and solenoid valve July 30, 2019. They also replaced a few sprinkler heads. Seems like the system is very well taken care of.

Thank you for any thoughts or comments on what we can to do look into this issue further. Irrigation company is booked until June.


----------



## xearoii (May 6, 2020)

I included taken photos of all parts of the irrigation system that I have found so far.

https://imgur.com/gallery/ci7Ddtl

Pics #1 - #3 are an underground unit that I am not sure what it is for. This was located under a 6" round green cover about 4-5" underground.
Pic #4 is another underground unit


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

1-3 looks like a valve to me. You should have as many of those as you have zones. Not sure about what's in the other box, maybe a different type. Maybe dig out the dirt a little more to reveal it. I'm not an expert, just have experience with my own yard.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

1 looks like an irritrol valve. You should have one per zone. Maybe one more acting as a master valve, but I don't see one near your check valve or backflow valve. I suggest carefully hand excavating the extra dirt from around each valve.

4 could be just the top of another valve type.

7 is your first shut off and check valve. 8 is a backflow preventer and a yard shutoff. Both are serving the same purpose which is keeping dirty water outside.

Who put that orbit head in? If it is working I guess leave it, but they typically are low grade as compared to the other heads you show.

As for the noise it could be a valve quickly opening and closing. Could be a weak solenoid in the affected zones. Do you know where those zone valves are?


----------

